# Tigerdirect Vs. Newegg



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm saving $500 by buying my parts from tigerdirect, 12.5% cashback at the moment.

I've read reviews on how tigerdirect sucks, I've read some that talk about how amazing they are. My teacher, next door to me, bought a ton of things from him and as far as I can tell it was a good deal. 

I love neweggs customer support like crazy, but I've never given tigerdirect a chance. Do the items you purchase still retain their warranties?

And what are your opinions on both of them? :]


-Flametorrent


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well Iv'e made purcheses from both using both credit card and paypal and I ran in to problems when I tried to by some thing from tigerdirect using paypal. Tigerdirect didn't approve the order saying paypal was holding things up and then when I email tigerdirect after speaking to them on the phone they said my order was canceled. I had to fight to get my money back. I turned around and decided to go through newegg and my order was approved within two days and I had it two days later when the said 3 day ground shipping. I'm going to avoid tigerdirect from now on, I'd rather pay a little more for shipping then to deal with canceled orders.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

My experience is that you will pay slightly more at Tiger Direct and honestly, NewEgg is way above Tiger Direct in Customer Relations. Therefore, I have gone to puchasing most of my components at NewEgg.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've found some decent deals at TigerDirect, but their shipping and handling, for me, is more than Newegg's, so it's kind of a wash. So I order from newegg much more often than TD, but more than those two it's ncix. That may change when the Harmonized Sales Tax takes effect in July, ncix orders will cost an extra 10% for me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've ordered from TG a few times and had no real issues except their shipping is high. They will substitute a part, without notification to the purchaser, if they don't have it in stock. They will gladly exchange the part for what was originally ordered but the purchaser must pay the shipping charges.
Newegg has incomparable support.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I use NCIX almost exclusively. CS is second to none and shipping is usually dirt cheap. Even though I'm on the opposite end of the country from them, I almost always have my order within 2 business days.

@Grim per HST: I've been paying it for years. All of the major online shops (even many US shops) collect it if your billing address is a province where it applies.


----------



## Hack7 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've bought more stuff from Tiger and never had a problem. they are usually a wash in price. Plus, for me, I usually get my stuff within 1-2 days from Tiger. Usually takes 4-5 days from the Egg. I like both.


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm purchasing half of the parts I need from tigerdirect, because of the 15% cashback right now. And plus, if you have less than 35lbs in your basket then shipping is free. So the huge parts like the ram, motherboard, and cpu, are giving me a ton of cashback, and I don't have to pay shipping or taxes. Newegg is charging me like crazy because I live in California, so the only things I'm buying on there are the parts that have free shipping, like the case I want and hard drive.

I'm happy to hear some good things about tigerdirect finally, 'cause with my pay and the pieces I want this is the only place I've found that I can get them and still be able to pay for books. :]


-Flametorrent


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Ncix seems like a pretty cool website. :]]

*@gcavan:* What is cs? Counter Strike? Lol, xD

-------------------------
I bought my stuff. If it gets here in three days, I'll be one happy walrus. Woo! :3


-Flametorrent


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

In this context . . . 

CS = customer service.


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol! I should've figured hahaha. xP

I'll reply to this thread in a few days when I get all of my parts in the mail and am putting the pieces together. Woo! I can't wait. :]


-Flametorrent


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

One word of advice for when you recieve your parts. Don't go at it balls to the wall and throw everything together immediately. You will want to bench test the components first . Linderman has a very good sticky here for setting up new custom builds.
Using this or a similar procedure will allow you to identify most problems (ie: defective components) before the box is fully assembled.


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks gcavan. :]

To be honest I was probably going to do just that. I'll make sure to read them thoroughly. Woo!

I sent for everything except the case and graphic card. I'm really undecided... The 900 looks efficient except for the cable management, and from reading up on it I just have to be smart about it.

The graphic card... no clue. I think I'll just forget the $40 cashback and buy it somewhere else. The Sapphire Radeon 5850. I got enough cashback anyways that I wouldn't have had if it wasn't for accidentally clicking on bings ad for it. Can't be greedy about it. ^^


-Flametorrent


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I bought a laptop some years ago from Tigerdirect because they were offering 4 payments instead of one big payment. When I saw my bank balance later they took the FULL amount. I left negative feedback and a rep called saying it's because they ran the card as debit instead of credit and that nothing could be done...


----------

